# Footloose Charters in BVI



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Ahoy!

Just stumbled across this website. Looks like a great resource! I'm relatively new to sailing. Will finish my ASA courses this year through 105 in an older (late '70's) C&C 36.

I'm hoping to take my first plunge (with my non-sailor wife) and charter for a week in BVI next year for our 25th anniversary in late June - early July....hoping to avoid any early tropical storms. Been looking at a lot of companies and trying to compare them vis-a-vis pricing, services, models available, etc. Having never chartered before, I'm not familiar with any of them. Have brochures and DVDs from Moorings and SunSail. Very impressive but I'm not necessarily interested in the newest, just a moderately easy single-handed boat (with some assistance from a lubberly first mate) in the 36-40 foot range and a decent company with which to do business as a first-timer.

Footloose's prices seem very reasonable so long as they're not renting soggy-bottom boats or square-riggers. Also like their association with the Moorings. Hoping that means their service, especially in the case of trouble, is just as good.

Thinking of renting their Beneteau 402CC model. Sounds like there's plenty of room below for a mildly squeamish wife (in enclosed spaces). Anybody else sailed that model before? By the By.....which model comes with a king-size Select Comfort bed?  

Any thots from you veterans out there? I'd appreciate ANY input, advise or hints you can send my way. Thanks much!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Footloose is fine for charters...you just won't have the newest boat in the fleet. The 40cc will be fine for a couple and is large enough so you won't have any problems inn the average winds and seas in the Drake channel. You will have a great time and wish you had booked two weeks! The only downside to your timing is that a lot of restaurants & shops will close in July so I'd suggest as early as possible. Note that there are mooring fields everywhere and very little place to anchor so plan on $30 a night to tie your boat to a mooring. The good news is that in June, you wonn't have to grab a mooring at 2pm to insure you get one.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the advise. I think I'm going to move our time back to earlier in June. Less crowded and better chance for good weather, I hope.


----------



## CaptainLance (May 17, 2004)

Early July is a great time to sail BVI. Was there two years ago at that time and will be there in early July '07. Some of the moorings do fill up! Twice we got the last mooring ball. Moored by 3 pm is probably good enough.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*the bvi's*

hope you have some wind..winds are generally very lite that time of year. a 40 ft cc is plenty big..actually may be to much for you....think about a 36 or 37..plenty enough for the bvi's that time of year. don't worry all that much...if you have any nav. skills at all this should be a breeze......no pun intended!


----------

